# Blocking Annoying Avatars or Signatures



## Wake (Aug 31, 2009)

I've found that Adblock for Google Chrome is great for when people have annoying pictures as an avatar or in their signature, and of course blocking many ads on other sites. Just a random suggestion to make this site more enjoyable.


----------



## mpobrien (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank God, I can finally block your avatar! It's been bothering me on these forums for so long, I'll never be plagued by it again!! 

Haha, just kidding. Nice find, and I actually really like your avatar


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Peoples' avatars or signatures are annoying enough to block? 

Since this is on the Enneagram forum, can I call it out as being 1-ish? =P


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

Spades said:


> Peoples' avatars or signatures are annoying enough to block?
> 
> Since this is on the Enneagram forum, can I call it out as being 1-ish? =P


Yes and in particular GIFs. I honestly think that AdBlock has lowered my blood-pressure over all infuriating banners and signatures. I don't think it's particularly "1-ish", more like ADD and some temper.


----------



## 543222187 (Apr 4, 2012)

...how mean...people should be able to express themselves even if it's not pretty...


----------



## mpobrien (Apr 24, 2012)

Febe said:


> ...how mean...people should be able to express themselves even if it's not pretty...


So if I were to have an offensive avatar, for example a swastika, and it were to offend other people, you think it would be mean for them to block it due my right to self expression?


----------



## 543222187 (Apr 4, 2012)

...yes...if you believe in racism i'm fine with it...as long as you do not verbally and physically assault someone...or emotionally assault someone on purpose...i'm not racist by the way...


----------



## mpobrien (Apr 24, 2012)

Febe said:


> ...yes...if you believe in racism i'm fine with it...as long as you do not verbally and physically assault someone...or emotionally assault someone on purpose...i'm not racist by the way...


I'm not sure whether I respect your conviction in someone's right to self expression or am horribly confused by it.

I'm pretty sure a swastika could be an intentional emotional assault. I know what it stands for and I know it will offend people, so putting it as my avatar would be an intentional act.


----------



## 543222187 (Apr 4, 2012)

...depends on the intent...showing a swastika is much different then showing germans assaulting Jews...while i believe its wrong that is the person's belief...i won't try to changed their view unless they are aware of it...(...i believe showing Germans assaulting Jews is wrong because it will almost all the time produce a reaction...)...


----------



## mpobrien (Apr 24, 2012)

But I thought I had the right to expression? If I want to show that, I can.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Actually, @mpobrien has a valid point. I remember that there was someone on PerC who was using an anti-religious signature for a while and even though I'm not completely religious, it did bother me a lot because my parents are religious. I didn't say anything to the user at all because of his "right to free speech" .. but I also exercised my right to "block such people" so I didn't have to see his signature. Thankfully that user didn't stay around for long.

In any case ... I haven't had problems with anyone else's avatars or signatures.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm actually confused about what kind of avatars qualify as annoying.


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

viva said:


> I'm actually confused about what kind of avatars qualify as annoying.


This kind:










You c wot I did thar?


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Torai said:


> This kind:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.... No


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Torai said:


> This kind:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see what you did there!


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

viva said:


> .... No


It's annoying to fans of the original Avatar: The Last Airbender. :tongue: /inside joke

Anyway, I have never found anyone's avatar or signature annoying. :/


----------



## Wake (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm glad everyone embraces this ability as much as me


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

I've blocked a number of avatars. They usually have gory imagery in them. I don't enjoy looking at pictures with blood in them.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

yay thanks for letting me know that adblock is on GC, the only reason I was still sticking to firefox are the add-ons!

*proceeds to download chrome and spend 2 hours browsing in their webstore*

~seriously ecstatic.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

Settings > General settings > Show Signatures / Show Avatars: Un-check.

Never be bothered by them again! Simple and free.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

Febe said:


> ...how mean...people should be able to express themselves even if it's not pretty...


Sure, _unless_ their expression perpetually locks my computer locks up EVERY time I encounter a post by them. I had to shut off the signatures for exactly that reason on this site. I really don't need cutesie or otherwise uber complex animated sigs or avatars slowing my pc down to an nearly unusable speed. If you have something cool to show me, post a link and give me the choice of clicking on it.

It's sad... In shutting off signatures, I now miss the wide majority of those that I enjoyed seeing. I simply could not visit this site anymore otherwise.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Not our fault that you browse the net using a potato.


----------



## Perhaps (Aug 20, 2011)

Avatars don't usually annoy me. Certain signatures do. Specifically, the ones detailing every single e-diagnosis the individual has made about themselves. And even if they're not fake, I fail to see how their mental issues are a) relevant or b) something to be displayed prettily to strangers on the internet like a badge of honor.



Febe said:


> ...how mean...people should be able to express themselves even if it's not pretty...


Adblock does not limit freedom of expression. You're still "expressing" yourself with your avatar and signature, but by blocking/turning those features off, I'd be merely exercising my right to ignore it.


----------



## La Li Lu Le Lo (Aug 15, 2011)

I haven't really encountered an avatar that was annoying enough to block, though I can think of one in particular that I could definitely see as being annoying. However people seem to really love gigantic signatures.


----------



## cannibaltasticgummybear (Dec 29, 2011)

Heh, that's me!


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

Not do derail this thread (even further): it depends on what kind of swastika. In its original form, it's a symbol that's widely used in Hinduism and Buddhism that dates back thousands of years. It's also still widely used in India today afaik (from my travel there in 2010) and in many Mahayana Buddhist temples here in Singapore. I hate the implication that Hindus and Buddhists must see their religious symbol be subjected to the stigmatization when it's through no fault of theirs. 

and no, I'm not saying that people should post pics of swastikas just because they want to because of their 'freedom of expression', because I understand that most members here are from the West where the swastika is stigmatized due its association with Nazism. I just greatly resent the western-centric treatment of the symbol..i.e. absolutely no acknowledgement that other treatment of the swastika exists and have existed way, way before Nazism.


----------



## 543222187 (Apr 4, 2012)

...lol...soon the swastika will be seen as a symbol of free speech...


----------



## mpobrien (Apr 24, 2012)

@Febe Swastikas and elipses will be the future of freedom of expression.


----------



## cityofcircuits (Nov 8, 2010)

As I'm reading this thread and its intent I'm thinking,"Is my avatar annoying? What about my signature?"
Than I thought,"Do I really care if someone blocks it?"

No. So block away haterz' lol.


----------

